# Wildbaxteke



## aurora369 (Jan 18, 2007)

Well, I figured these three should have their own official blog to start the new year off.

They got a brand new 5x2 NIC condo to move into once they arrived homefrom a vacation at SAS's house (while I was off visiting Australia).

So here's their new home:











Although they are currently in the foster's section, and they will bemoving upstairs to the penthouse this week end. It will beidentical except just on the top. The bottom is made of 1/2"plywood covered in linolium then the edge is lined with metalstripping. 

And here are a few more pictures:














I'll have to take some more in the next few days. They arereally loving the play tube I got from SAS, and the paperbag. Zeke loves digging on the paper bag, and it got him soexcited that he started spraying while digging yesterday.That was kind of interesting to watch.

--Dawn


----------



## naturestee (Jan 18, 2007)

Awesome cage! (Wanna put it on the NICcage thread for future reference?) And boy is Zeke gettingbig!:shock:

BTW what breed is he? Mini rex?


----------



## Haley (Jan 18, 2007)

When did you have time to do all that?! :shock2:That is amazing! 

It seems like a very great use of space. Great work!:blueribbon:

PS. How was Australia?


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jan 18, 2007)

Great condo!

Is the lop the one who was getting picked on at Sas's? How's he doing now? 

(It's my job to look out for the lops!)


----------



## jordiwes (Jan 18, 2007)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwww!!!

Look at Baxter here, he looks so little!







Great condo! I'm glad everyone is settled. Now to get those foster babies back!


----------



## aurora369 (Jan 18, 2007)

_Naturstee:_ Once the cage iscompletly finished, I'm planning on adding it to the NIC condothread. I still need to build the one that's going on top andorganize the bunny area before I take more pictures.

Zeke is half standard Rex, and half angora, but he ended up with rexfur. One of his sisters has rex fur and the rest are fluffy.

_Haley:_ It took my boyfriend and I a week end to build(well it could have taken an afternoon but we took our time and spreadit out). We're going to finish the other cage this week end.

And Australia was great! I actually have a tan in the middleof winter, and we took about 1300 pictures! I'll try to postsome when they've been sorted through.

_Snuggys Mom: _Baxter was the one getting picked on a bit, but noweverything is all lovey dovey, except for Zeke's humping.Although he's got a neutering appointment for this Tuesday, so I'mhoping that will really help.

The poor little guy is just full of hormones, and he really wants tohump Wildfire all the time, but she keeps running away when hetries. So Baxter ends up with the brunt of the humping, justbecause he sits there and takes it.

Baxter did have a little fun this morning. I opened the cageto give them their dish of pellets, and Baxter rushed the door, zoomingright through the door, then continued to go for a jont around theliving room. He's so easy to catch though, because he justloves people so much that he'll come to anyone who show's interest inpetting him.

_Jordiwes: _Baxter is so far the biggest of the three,but I have suspect that Zeke may be bigger as his mom was quitbig. But we'll have to wait and see. According toLisa, Baxter weighs about 6 pounds.

--Dawn


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Jan 18, 2007)

Beautiful bunnies, I love their home as well!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jan 18, 2007)

I just wanna hold and squeeze Wildfire and Zeke! Gotta love them rexes.

Great condo.


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 19, 2007)

Your babies are so adorable!!! Ofcourse, I'm a bit partial to the lops...so I just LOVE Baxter and thoseears! 

Glad to hear your trip went well! What all did you guys dothere? Fun fun fun, in the warm summer sun!


----------



## kimmeh_121 (Jan 20, 2007)

awwww too lost for words!!! how adorable!!!!!

just a question but will my benji look like that when hes older??


----------



## aurora369 (Jan 20, 2007)

He should look similar, except she's very fatand on a diet now. So besides the huge lopsided dewlap, Benjiwill look similar. I found that Wildfire's babies started outa light orange colour, and darkened with age. By the age ofabout 6 months they where about the same colour as Wildfire was.

She's a sweet little muffin too. I was worried she wouldn'tcuddle with me after she was bonded with her boys, but she actuallycuddles more now. I think she understands how much effort I'mputting in when petting her, because she doesn't get the same fromeither of the boys.

--Dawn

PS: I'm going to put some more pictures up soon!


----------



## kimmeh_121 (Jan 20, 2007)

awww well there all beautifle buns tho :kiss::kiss:


----------



## aurora369 (Jan 24, 2007)

Poor Zeke got neutered today... Hereally did not enjoy the bus ride or the vet's office, but all wasforgiven once we got home. He's now lounging on the shelf andhas eaten some parsley, lettuce, hay, and pellets. Such agood little boy, knows better than to worry mommy.

Here's a pictures of his poor little empty sacks (click for bigger view):



you can see that they just took the testicles out, and left the sacksthere. I wish I had taken a before picture too.Maybe I will with the foster boys, they go in next Tuesday.

And here are some cute pictures:












Wildfire's funny stretch:






And the really big, and really cool stacker cages that Ibuilt. Not 100% finished yet, sitll have to put spray guardsand shelf lining up on the top one. 







--Dawn


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 24, 2007)

Aww...poor Zeke...probably thought, "Hey!! Those were THERE when I went to sleep!! What'd you do with 'em!"

Cute pics (aside from that one, that is...hehe)!! Your babies are so cute...

*heart melts*

Kisses to all!!

Rosie*


----------



## aurora369 (Jan 24, 2007)

They are cute... I love them all to pieces! And don't worry, they get lots and lots of kisses.

--Dawn


----------



## naturestee (Jan 24, 2007)

I just love this pic!

Poor little Zeke. He really looks funny now that he'sdeflated. I bet you're real glad to get him neuteredthough. Now he'll stop repainting your walls for you.
*
aurora369 wrote: *


>


----------



## aurora369 (Jan 24, 2007)

Well, the vet tech warned me that now that heknows how to do it, he may continue. It doesn't always stopit 100% once their neutered. But I'm hoping for the best, andthat he'll calm down.

I know he's still young, and teenagerish, but he's such a sweet heartand loves people so much. I caught him humping this morning,so he must not be that sore...lol!

I'm prepared to deal with some spraying, the cage already has splash gaurds all around the cage to protect the walls.

Nothing to do now but wait a few months for his hormones to die down.

--Dawn


----------



## Bangbang (Jan 27, 2007)

So cute, I love that photo of the two of them all squished up together !! I love the colour of the cages too!!!!


----------



## aurora369 (Jan 28, 2007)

Thanks Bangbang, I like the fun colours too.

So, the new cages are now at full capacity. The fosters had their spays/neuters on friday and they are now all snug in the bottom cage. My guys have been moved to the colourful penthouse, as the back has now been lined with coroplast in case Zeke decides to start spraying again.

But, so far, Zeke has not sprayed and he&#39;s even backed off on most of the humping. Their cage is nice and tidy, no mess outside the litter box besides the customary few poops.

The fosters on the other hand, are a mess! I cleaned them last night, and now the cage stinks again. I&#39;m pretty sure they&#39;re just peeing on the floor, and its pooled under the litter box. So I&#39;m going to have to work hard to get them all using the litter box. Expecially since they are supposed to stay clean and dry after their surgeries.

I will be re-arranging all the living room furniture today once my friend gets here to help. So once every thing is all in order, I&#39;m going to let the buns out to play, which means more pictures. Hopefully I&#39;ll be able to post some later today.

--Dawn


----------



## aurora369 (Feb 6, 2007)

Time for a few more pictures!

Baxter loves to flop and lounge, check out this butt







And sometimes you can catch all three snuggling










Sometimes Zeke gives him a little snuggle




Oh, and I discovered that Baxter has no treat grabbingmanners. If your not quick enough, he'll take your fingerwith the treat...

Finally, here is the three headed craisan monster




I just love these guys so much! They all have such uniquepersonalities, but they just mesh so well. Makes me go allgushy just looking at them.

--Dawn


----------



## aurora369 (Feb 6, 2007)

Time for a few more pictures!

Baxter loves to flop and lounge, check out this butt







And sometimes you can catch all three snuggling










Sometimes Zeke gives him a little snuggle




Oh, and I discovered that Baxter has no treat grabbingmanners. If your not quick enough, he'll take your fingerwith the treat...

Finally, here is the three headed craisan monster




I just love these guys so much! They all have such uniquepersonalities, but they just mesh so well. Makes me go allgushy just looking at them.

--Dawn


----------



## jupiterannette (Feb 6, 2007)

your buns r beautifull, mine used to live in a nic cage, i loved it till it...colapsed... thank god they were ok..
i didnt do very good supporting all 4 levels...

it was 5 wide 2 deep and 4 tall, and i had closet rods, pine, as thesupports, up each corner and under each shelf, but it fell down goboom...

some day i will recreate it!

the Bun-galow!

:bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## naturestee (Feb 6, 2007)

Yay for multi-headed treat monsters!

Looks like Baxter has it tough, poor boy.


----------



## Pipp (Feb 6, 2007)

My baby Zeke is growing up... :tears2:He looks a lot bigger, I thought he'd only fill out. 

I miss these guys so much! :heartbeat:

These pics are sooooo sweet!! 



sas :kiss:and the gang of (just) five :bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 6, 2007)

Aww 

Adorable


----------



## aurora369 (Feb 6, 2007)

I love the new cage, and I'm pretty sure the buns do to. This one is pretty secure, and I don't think it'll fall down.

Zeke is getting bigger, but he hasn't grown that much since leavingyour house SAS. His mom was quite big, but lanky, so I won'tbe surprised if he gets a bit bigger and doesn't fill out much.

And Naturstee, the treat monster pic was especially for you. It was inspired by your two head pumpkin monster....


--Dawn


----------



## maherwoman (Feb 6, 2007)

Awwww !!! I'm sorry...I can't type any longer...I've officially melted!!

:inlove:


----------



## aurora369 (Feb 8, 2007)

So, here's a few more pictures.

Baxter with some dried plum hanging out of his mouth (kinda blurry)




Baxter being snuggled in a blanky




And salad time! They've got parsley, cilantro, two kinds of bok choy, some mixed greens, and a little bit of dill.










--Dawn


----------



## Pipp (Feb 8, 2007)

[align=left]*Dawn, GO AWAY!* :growl:[/align]

[align=center][/align]





[align=center][/align]

[align=left]Then I can bunnysit my... er... your babies again! :colors:[/align]

[align=left]Just looking at these pics creates this little hole in my world.:tears2:[/align]

[align=left]I really really do miss them. Zeke can spray allhe wants, and Sherry can act out, honest, it's okay. Baxtercan wheeze, snort and snore. It would be music to myears. [/align]
[align=left][/align]
[align=left]If I win a free trip somewhere, it's yours! Or just take a vacation![/align]

[align=left][/align]

[align=left]sas and thewarren:bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:[/align]


----------



## aurora369 (Feb 8, 2007)

LOL!!! You'd better follow through... Start filling out applications!

You know you are always welcome to come and visit them any time you want, you just can't take them with you...

I don't think I could fall asleep at night with out Baxter'ssnoring. Mornings just wouldn't be mornings with out Zeke'sthorough face washes, and life just wouldn't be life with out Wildfirecuddles.

--Dawn


----------



## maherwoman (Feb 8, 2007)

Aww...such sweeties...I love the ones of Baxter in a towel...so cute!!

:inlove:


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 8, 2007)

About the wood frame is it like a table? I am thinking about that for the cage we have planned.


----------



## Haley (Feb 8, 2007)

These three look like they were made for eachother:





I love how Baxter's head looks so much bigger than the other two. Doeshe weigh more or does he just look bigger cuz his fur is thicker?


----------



## jordiwes (Feb 8, 2007)

I think he just has a big head, Haley! I thinkthat Dawn said he was around 6 pounds, which isn't big, just a littlebigger than my Wesley.

Seeing these three always warms my heart.


----------



## aurora369 (Feb 9, 2007)

Baxter is just about all head andfur... He's super fluffy and his head is huge! Lisatold me weighs about 6 pounds, but I haven't ever had him weighed so hemight of changed since then.

*JadeIcing*: 
The wooden frame is kind of like a table. It has therectangle frame with legs and it has an extra length of wood across themiddle (short way across). Because my cage bottoms are madeof ply wood, I didn't make a solid top.

If you would like, I can do up some drawings for you. 

I really like this design. The top cage is a nice height forstanding and visiting and the bottom one has direct access to the playarea.

--Dawn


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 9, 2007)

That would be awesome. We are trying to come upwith a few ideas. See what works. I found everything I need except theNIC. Going to go look for that now. 

Edit: Well some point today.


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 6, 2007)

How are the trio?


----------

